# Working up to the Holiday?



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I didn't know if this was supposed to go in the O/T lounge or not. I was wondering how many people had this week (and next) off with the major holiday approaching.

I'm still working until Friday and then I'm off to see the family  .


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be at work until Friday, then its time off until the 4th.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice! I'm off until the 28th of December, then a long weekend and back to work next year on the 2nd. 

I'm looking forward to the time off though because it has been a really long year.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well since i dont work im off till the 3rd


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

it certainly has been a long year, we havent stopped working overtime since January.

At least 9 hours a day and saturdays has gone up recently to 13 hour days 

looking forward to getting some sleep.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Fore! said:


> well since i dont work im off till the 3rd


Yup i hear ya!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I hope everyone has a good week (or 2) off. I'll be heading out on Friday and might return Tuesday or Wednesday.  No computer for an entire week


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> it certainly has been a long year, we havent stopped working overtime since January.
> 
> At least 9 hours a day and saturdays has gone up recently to 13 hour days
> 
> looking forward to getting some sleep.


what job do you have


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I work tomorrow, Dec.20. I booked the 21st off. The 22nd is a normal day off, my assembly plant does not run production on Friday. So I will be off work from the 22nd until Jan 2/07.
Tee time is booked for the 22nd as it is going to be 5-6C, sunny and the course I will be playing will likely close after that. One last round fpr 2006!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Fore! said:


> what job do you have



Family business, making leather goods for Londons hotels, and west end stores. Photograph albums etc.

Work hard, play hard


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Work hard, play harder


I edited it a little..


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

much better, thanks for that


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Our school closes this Friday until the 8th, but during those two weeks, we do a lot of maintenance on the building like floor polishing and painting walls. We still have religious services on Friday night and Saturday and the church who rents space from us still meets Sunday, so nothing really stops.

We're closing the office an hour early on weekdays until school reopens, so that's nice. It gives me enough time to change shoes, get to the closest golf course and hit some balls on the range before dark. If I could get someone to hang around here in the afternoon, I'd go sneak in a quick 9 holes, but otherwise, my job never stops.

The best part is, even though we are a synagogue, we have a lot of Christian workers like maintenance men and teachers, so we close for their holidays too. I run a synagogue, but I get Christmas off. How's THAT?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Thought I was working till about 10 AM Friday, but the blizzard blowing outside right now makes that somewhat in doubt. Just took me 2 hours to make my normal 25 minute drive home from work. We were sent home early today, and it's uncertain if the shop will even be open tomorrow. Needless to say, I won't be hitting any balls any time soon....:thumbsdown: 

Here's a pic of the backyard at the moment....


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice PICTURE!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I noticed Nessie's vacation to Colorado has been ruined by snow...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I noticed Nessie's vacation to Colorado has been ruined by snow...


Nessie seems to be handling the situation stoically. There is probably double the snow now as what there was when I took that photo 4 hours ago. Along with 20-30 mph winds.... this is a classic high plains blizzard.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's about 6:45 AM and I'm about to go play 9 holes with a bunch of characters on my twice a year annual 2 hour escape from the office. The Thursdays before Christmas and New Year, things are slightly slower. Otherwise, Thursday is to me like Monday is to most other people in terms of getting more done in preparation for the weekend. It's my longest day by far.

Since the Rabbi takes off on Thursday and plays 9 holes that morning, he's always hammering on me to come too, but it's just impossible. These two weeks are as good as I can do.

So, as I smell the coffee perking and wonder if there's anything I could eat for breakfast, visions of birdies dance in my head...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> It's about 6:45 AM and I'm about to go play 9 holes with a bunch of characters on my twice a year annual 2 hour escape from the office.


i think its called biannual mate.

keep up now im 14.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fore! said:


> i think its called biannual mate.


I hesitate to use the word biannual because it sounds like going to the dentist or something when the doctor pokes you where you don't want to be poked!  

We played a little executive course, (a couple par 4's and the rest par 3's). Since all but one of the par 3 holes are 8 iron or less, I didn't hit it badly, but on the two par 4's, I took penalty shots for a ball in the water and a ball out of bounds. The course was dead and they let us play a sixsome. We laughed like hell and if anyone expected quiet in their backswing, they were sadly mistaken.

What was really nice is that I had never played with 3 of these guys before and it was nice to see a different side to them instead of the all business side of them as synagogue board members.

I'm looking forward to next Thursday now.


----------

